# Delete shows on MRV TiVo



## TwiceOver (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't know if this was brought up. When viewing the now playing data from a different TiVo, it would be nice to be able to delete the show from that tivo.

Often I am scrolling through my other TiVo's list and want to delete items off of that TiVo. I don't sit in front of the other one very often and items get tossed early or it fills up with crap that I don't care for.

Just a thought, probably been discussed before.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

No.. Protection reason.. I guess.


----------



## TwiceOver (Jan 4, 2005)

jtlytle said:


> No.. Protection reason.. I guess.


That sucks. I mean there is a recycle bin for a reason.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

This would be great, I think. Especially since one of my tivos is just about full and the other is rather empty. I could transfer some shows from one to the other and then delete the originals without running back and forth between rooms.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I think this features was requested .1 seconds after MRV was first released. Actually, I'd be willing to bet the beta testers asked for it.

It is oft-requested.


----------



## bseball8 (Oct 28, 2002)

This feat would be one of the most beneficial to my situation. I dont even have the second tivo hooked up to a tv but I have the cable hooked up just to record any conflicting shows.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

I have an even better suggestion, or in fact two. The first would be to work out a license agreement or something to officially support TiVoWeb Plus. This would allow the requested functions to be performed from a PC, which can be much easier than managing from the TiVo.

The second idea would be to implement X-11 and XDMCP (or at least semi clones of them) on the TiVos. That way the user could control the remote unit's functions precisely as if it were local. Only a little Icon at the top of the screen would alert the user to the fact he's controlling a remote TiVo rather than the local one. The user can then set wishlists, delete or recover recordings, do a daily call, create season passes, you name it, on the remote box.


----------

